# Calling all Devs! Willing to Donate for CM7 work on this phone!



## reistar (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm a Droid 1 user moving to this phone (hopefully soon). But I need it to be rooted with CM7 and a kernel with a CIFS module on it!

Willing to donate for the right dev that can help get CM7 on this! Want to get a vibrant dev community going for this phone.

BTW, I've confirmed the vehicle dock for this phone has 3.5MM audio out on it.

-reistar


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

I dont forsee this phone getting much support at all, atleast not for a while. its a nice enough phone


----------



## knightcrusader (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll help donate too.

You'd think with the Epic's CM7 almost complete, that porting it to this and updating the radio won't be that hard. But, of course, I'm not a dev so I may be talking out of my butt here.

I was able to use the dongle I made to get the Captivate into download mode, and it worked, but the screen wasn't Andy w/ a shovel digging, it was just Andy with the following text:

FACTORY MODE
PRODUCT NAME: SCH-I405
CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD: NO
CURRENT BINARY: SAMSUNG OFFICIAL

Downloading...
Do not turn off target !!

I don't have a good feeling about the "CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD: NO" part though.... :erm:


----------



## reistar (Oct 13, 2011)

Some light google searching:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17399134&postcount=318


----------



## knightcrusader (Oct 14, 2011)

Ah, good find! Good to know we aren't locked out.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

I hate to revive a dead thread, but&#8230;

The Stratosphere thread on CyanoGenMod forums: http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/33686-samsung-stratosphere-sch-i405/
Make some noise, people, or it'll never happen!


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

...

We don't have a RIL for them yet. We won't have voice or data. They're not gonna hack it for us and they're not gonna port to a phone they can't make it work 100% on. Maybe the GalNex has the same RIL as our phone and we can use that when it comes out and inevitably gets hacked.

We're pretty much on our own for now.


----------

